

Racism: Are Children Color-Blind? - ffpaladin
http://cnn.com/video/?/video/bestoftv/2010/05/17/ac360.doll.study.cnn

======
tokenadult
At least two previous submissions here on HN, of which

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1348123>

is the earlier.

